# Solved: Cisco System VPN



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey all,

I need to use VPN to connect to my campus in order to use one of the CAD programs we use. When I click the icon to start the VPN client, I get an error that reads:


> Error 56: The Cisco Systems, Inc. VPN Service has not been started. Please start this service and try again.


Does anyone know how to remedy this?

Thanks for any and all help.

Curtis


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Start > Run > type *services.msc* and press enter.

Make sure that Cisco Systems, Inc VPN Service status is Started. If it's not, right click on the service and click Start.

Also make sure by going into the service (double click on the service) and Startup type is set to Automatic.


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow. That was surprisingly about 24897539f439857 times easier than I thought it was gonna be. Thank you so much. You're my idol.

Curtis


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up:

9/10 if you get that with anything, it's in services.msc


----------



## cc64 (Dec 21, 2007)

Note taken and stored in memory. Thanks again.


----------

